
Why Double Fry French Fries? (2010) - rusanu
https://aht.seriouseats.com/2010/01/the-burger-lab-why-double-fry-french-fries.html
======
ggm
British chips, cooked twice to make them extra soggy. Frites are cooked twice
for a different reason.

